# Molly and Dropsy



## Pwannacracker (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a 50 gal fresh tank w the normal community mix including Cories, a several platys, 2 guppies, 2 Ottos, 2 Mollies and 1 Bumbleebee cat. It has a lot of live plants as well.

I am having a problem with recurrent Dropsy in my silver Molly. I recently lost 1 other silver with same symptoms that did not resolve while in the hospital tank. What I am finding is the surviving silver will heal & start to look normal in the hospital tank. As soon as she gets transferred back to the main tank, within 24 hours, she is all pine coned up again.

She does not show signs of other disease, she is active and eating. My water parameters are good in the main tank and no other fish is having any issues, including an orange Molly. I have treated the silver molly in the HT with Kanamycin and then separately with Lifeguard, all times with aquarium salt in the HT water. I can't put salt in the main tank bc of my scaleless fish, so I am at a loss for what treatment to initiate next.

HELP!


----------

